

Ask HN: Why don't we have downloadable webapps? - sammville

I was wondering why i haven't noticed any downloadable webapps. What i mean by downloadable is for example a CRM software (highrise) that you can download and install on your server (like wordpress) rather than paying monthly. Any thoughts?
======
paulhauggis
Why would I want to do that? Updates are more difficult and I most likely
won't be able to charge a monthly fee.

~~~
sammville
You could charge a one-time fee and offer yearly paid updates.

